# Belmont Stakes to be run June 20th



## debodun (Jun 20, 2020)

Post time scheduled at 5:42 PM EDT.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 20, 2020)

How can that be?  We did not have the Derby or the Preakness.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 22, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> How can that be?  We did not have the Derby or the Preakness.


Those come later.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 22, 2020)

Weird.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 23, 2020)

All horses in the Belmont Stakes were off springs of Secretariat. Apparently Secretariat was good at more things than just running.


----------

